# 'Ruin' a Wish



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

Example-

Wish: I wish I had a racecar!

Ruin: Insurance would be impossible to keep up with.

.....



I wish I had more pistachios.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 4, 2008)

your fingers would hurt from opening them!

I wish i had a nethie!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish i had a nethie



Poof you have a nethie but he eats 1 cup of veggies every hour around the clock,lol.



I wish i had 500,000.00


----------



## Becca (Jul 4, 2008)

You'd have to work for it.
I wish i had a dog


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

But dog poo smells!! 

I wish I could go on holiday


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 4, 2008)

You'd have to spend a lot of money you didn't have.

I wish I had an otter


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's illegal

I wish my dog wasn't vicious


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

but then you would probably get robbed!

I wish I had more time in the day!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

That would mean more time for chores.

I wish my diet coke wasn't warm


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you would probably wreck more trucks, chase more sheep androll in poison ivy.

I wish I had a closet full of new clothes.


(This was in response to Pennie's wish)


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

But then what would paris hilton buy

Same Q as my last post...


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

...but then you might get brain-freeze.

I wish I could have a bajillion bunnies.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you'd be surrounded in poo...

I wish it was really nice and sunny here like it's supposed to be in the summer!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

but then ypu might gey a sunburn

I wish I Wasn't so lazy to go take my shower ;P


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you might slip in the shower and hurt yourself!

I wish I had lots of money to do online shopping with!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you'd need a bigger house and that costs money and you'd not have the money to go shopping on anymore........ 

I wish I had my own barn!



*I'm laughing at Seniorcats' response to mine earlier LOL!*


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of cleaning to do!

I wish I could live forever!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

but then u would ge bored

i wish i was 18 and finished with school


----------



## delusional (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you'd have to get a job!

I wish I didn't have to have a job.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

*but then you wouldnt have any money for more buns and bun toys.*



*I wish my house was completely remolded already*


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you would miss your old house.

I wish it wasn't so hot outside


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

But then it would be cold, and cold isn't good 

I WISH I could have more bunnies!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

But then they'd all hate each other and pee everywhere to mark territory.

I wish I didn't need to work to have money.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Then you would jhave nothing better to do and you will terrorize your neighbors.

I wish my phone would magically appear infront of me because I do not want to get it


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

when it magically appears it is in a million pieces and you will have to glue it back together,lol



I wish my bank account never went under 5000.00


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

Be careful what you wish for- it could end up 5000 overdrawn! Lol...

I wish I could drive my car again ...


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 7, 2008)

But then you'd have to buy gas.

I wish I had a kitten.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 8, 2008)

but then he might not be nice to the bunnies!

i wish it was cold here(it's much to hot!:grumpy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 8, 2008)

Your wish is my command, it snows all day every day where you live, you must shovel every two hours.



I wish my pool was up already


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

...but then you'd have to clean it.

I wish I had something other than work to do today...


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

But if you didn't go to work, then you wouldn't get paid big money!!

I wish I had my own washing machine in my apartment.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 10, 2008)

...but then it might break and flood your apartment with soapy water.

I wish I didn't have to go on my business trip tomorrow...


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

But then you wouldn't get to land the deal of a lifetime!

I wish I could see the future.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 11, 2008)

...but then life would get awful boring.

I wish the gender fairy didn't strike my rabbit...


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

...but then what would she do...collect teeth and be called the Tooth Fairy?

I wish I slept more last night.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 12, 2008)

....but then you may have had nightmares.

Iwish I had a watermelon.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 13, 2008)

but then you might choke on the seeds.

I wish my back didnt hurt


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 13, 2008)

Then you would have to do chores...

I wish it was the 18th so I could get my hawk lol.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

But then what will you feed it? Seriously - what does one feed a hawk besides little fuzzies?

I wish it wasn't so hot.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

But then you wouldnt get paid.

I wish my cottage wasn't so far (2 hour drive) so that i wouldn't have to drive with a dog that barks at the sound of wind. (windows have to stay up)


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 5, 2008)

but then your dog might be mute!

i wish the Jonas Brothers new CD was out _now_, _not_ next week!


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

But then you'd drive everyone crazy. :biggrin2:

I wish the groomer did a better job on sparrky


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

but then you wouldnt have such a good idea for a post!!!!!

i wish i could have a bigger room :/


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

but then you wouldnt have such a good idea for a post!!!!!

i wish i could have a bigger room :/


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

But then you'd have to buy more stuff for it witch may result in debt.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> But then you'd drive everyone crazy. :biggrin2:



don't worry, i'm driving them crazy now!

since she did put a new wish..................

i wish i had the patience to knit a sweater


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > But then you'd drive everyone crazy. :biggrin2:
> ...



Oops sorry!.

But then you'd consume your day with knitting and have no time for the bunnies. 

I wish bunnies din't poop so much :?


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 14, 2008)

but then you would have nothing to pick up every 5 seconds!



i wish that i was out of school.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

But then you would get bored.

I wish there was somethign decent on tv.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

But then you wouldn't have time for your bunnies or to post on RO

I wish my computer wasn't so slow!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 17, 2008)

but then your faster computer would just mean more money spent! (i don't know!!!)

I wish I had a bigger rabbitry


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2008)

Lots of poops!!



I wish i could be famous..


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

but then you would die like princess Diana

I wish I didn't keep bumping into that catus.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Errrm then you might bump into something worse :?LOL

I wish I was better


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

But then if you are not going to school now you would have to

I wish I didn't need glasses!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Xila (Sep 27, 2008)

But the surgery is really expensive/apparently contacts are a real pain, and are also really expensive.

I wish BunBun didn't get so "enthusiastic" about drinking from a bowl... seriously, he'll practically shove his whole chin the the water, than he'd drip it all over his cage and make a big mess. :X


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

But then he would get dehydrated

I wish my dog wouldn't chew on everything!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## BSAR (Sep 28, 2008)

Wish granted, now he just pees on everything!

I wish all my bunnies werer perfect show weight.


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

But then it would be really hard to transport all of them to shows and you would hve to mintain that weight!

I wish that I lived in Canada again.



Aly!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

but then you would have to say "eh" all the time! (LOL)

i wish i was in college.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2008)

But then you'd have to write term papers and do algebra problems and pull all-nighters to study for tests.

I wish I lived in Alaska again.


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Then you would get very cold in the winterand get frost-bite. 

I wish I had more purebreds..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

But then you have to get more cages! (haha im bad dont listen to me!) 

I wish I had 10 acres!!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

But it was all swamp lands that you couldn't control.

I wish I could afford college and not have any debt. (i haven't gone to college yet hehe)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

But that's almost impossible.  

I wish I had more money to buy nicer cages for my bunnies!


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

But nicer usually means bigger which means more cleaning!

I wish I was better


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

If you were better it would mean you'd have to get up early every morning for school and not be on the forum late at night (plus you'd have to get caught up on any school tests you've missed).

I wish my office was bigger.


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 10, 2008)

But then you would have to orgainize alot more stuff!

I wish I had a bunny barn!

Aly!


----------

